

Rate My Startup: Vye Music - CharlieA

Hey HN,<p>Presenting: Vye Music. Recently re-launched / re-vamped, it's a mashup of Last.fm and YouTube (http://vyemusic.com) with some funky extra sauce to spice things up. The idea was to create something to take advantage of YouTube's awesome music catalogue, without just using the normal YouTube search API (which other YouTube music sites do for some reason) and present it all in a visually appealing way, which I think music fans and general internet users will appreciate.<p>By using the Last.fm music data (I hope) the experience is a bit cleaner, and there's some additional functionality with being able to upload your iTunes library (as an XML file) and move all your tune-age to the cloud. Of course the usual playlists / library thing is all there as well, and radio mode for the more adventurous audiophiles out there!<p>Anyway check it out, let me know what you think works/doesn't and if you have any ideas for how to improve the thing. Really appreciate any feedback, and maybe you'll find Vye Music an enjoyable music site (or maybe not, let me know why :D) --<p>Thankss
======
CharlieA
Clickalicious: <http://vyemusic.com/>

